# how long does igf-1 lr3 raise levels



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

after taking igf-1 lr3 how long does  will your igf-1 levels  stay up? or is it the day after you pin i you are back to nrmal levels?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

it's half life is 20-30 hours


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 22, 2012)

I am getting blood test to check if my geat and igf is real. So i need to inject the night before my test?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone seems to be injecting IM and using a 3-4 hour window for testing.  That's how heavy and ex have outlined their protocol.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup most are doing 3-4 hours fasted.


----------

